# Tippi Hedren is out of hospital.



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Tippi's stitches came out, she's over her kennel cough and she was groomed today. I drove her to her foster (possible adopter.) Little angel never made a peep in the cage at the vet and has shown nothing but love and tolerance to everyone she has met. A very special little girl with a big heart. Love her to bits.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh what a sweetie, XXXOOO Tippi


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

She looks adorable! Glad she's out of the hospital and recovering nicely!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Awww, what a sweet, precious little girl! Whoever adopts Tippi will be so happy!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

She's really beautiful! Glad to hear she's doing so well and on her way to finding a forever home!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Bless her little heart. I hope she finds her new home soon.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bron -look at Tippi. :wub::wub: She looks great and so happy. I'm so glad that she's doing so well especially after the amputation. I hope she finds a wonderful adoptive family whether her foster or another. To remind everyone of Tippi's story or for those new SM Members, here's a link to Bron's video: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/55-rescues/115344-tippi-hedrens-rescue-video.html


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

She is a darling. I hope her life is filled with "happy ever after."


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

What an angel--I love this dog! I hope it works out with her potential adopter. Sending all the best wishes Tippi's way


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG she's a heart stealer for sure...she sure has stolen mine!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Wow!! What a precious little girl!! I will keep my fingers crossed her potential new family fall in love at first sight & want her to be theirs forever!!:wub:


----------

